# Zymol Royale Glaze £6000



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

O.k,

So its a lot of money! 

But, after reading an article in Autoexpress, I was thinking, for all the money we spend on car products, I imagine some of us are nearing £6000 in money spent (if we cared to total it up!). Maybe more over a 5 - 10 year period?

Now, bearing in mind you get a lifetimes supply of Royale Glaze, would it not be worthwhile buying this. Especially if it is that good? 

Thinking about it, it doesnt seem that crazy to me. If your serious about cleaning and are prepared to make the investment, you need never touch another product again! 

Come on folks! Start saving! 

 
p.s Has anyone actually used this stuff?


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

I think you are only entitled to one refill a year

or else everyone will be getting refills every week.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bear in mind you only get the wax, you will still need to buy the other stuff, i would rather spend my money elsewhere (like petrol LOL)


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

joe said:


> O.k,
> 
> So its a lot of money!
> 
> ...


Actually the last time I checked it doesnt make a very good wheel cleaner. 

For 6000 I would also expect topless maidens to apply the stuff with their breasts and probably a years worth of blowjobs on tap.


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

Yep I would second your suggestions on that! :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

You could give me £6000 and i'll clean/polish/wax/detail etc. your car to within an inch of its life i'll even leave you with a nice set of products for you to keep it looking mint after i,ve left! 

Rob


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Once again the Zymol 'good advertising' has clouded this young Padawan’s judgement. 

No matter how good the Royale Glaze is I doubt very much it's worth the price of a small supermini. I'm sure there are products for 1/300 of the price just as good.

Surely they only sell it to people with far too much money and buy it because its so expensive. "I've bought a new Ferrari so I want the best":driver: 

It's a similar thing as Bang & Olufsen. Many of the products really good but just aren't worth the huge asking prices. Compared to other stuff on the market with more mainstream names.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

True, I guess its all down to affordability at the end of the day. Its probably similar to us looking at 2.50 and 4.50 for something - if we perceive that 4.50 item has a decent brand name we automatically assume its better so in 99% of cases we will go straight for the brand name product without even considering the 2.50 product that may be just as good.

The same goes for multi milliionaires who view a £18 product and a £6k product that has a 'perceived pedigree' of history and quality - they will probably go for the £6k product every single time. They have the best cars so they want the best wax and image is everything at that sort of level. 

As it is, I remember ZUK making a big song and dance recently about the fact they had sold their first RG to someone - bad marketing move methinks as they should have gave the impression that the sale of RG was a common day occurance and nothing to shout about.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Razor said:


> For 6000 I would also expect topless maidens to apply the stuff with their breasts and probably a years worth of blowjobs on tap.


how many's a years worth ?


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Razor said:


> As it is, I remember ZUK making a big song and dance recently about the fact they had sold their first RG to someone - bad marketing move methinks as they should have gave the impression that the sale of RG was a common day occurance and nothing to shout about.


And I bet that was to the BBC for that episode of Top Gear when Clarkson ate it.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is a excerpt from their public news articles:

_
The first person in the UK to purchase this exclusive product is Dave Bowerman, who owns car valeting company Sports Car Protection, which specialises in detailing sports and prestigious marques. Dave is quite used to his customers demanding the very best in terms of products and service. Having used Zymöl products for the last 5 years on his clients' and his own cars, Dave had heard about the launch of Royale™ in the UK and was quick to arrange a sample_

Maybe he was just the first to buy it when it first came out and this was some time ago but the news article was dated October 2005 - probably worth while on ZUK's part to clarify that news article as its badly written if that is the case.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Razor said:


> As it is, I remember ZUK making a big song and dance recently about the fact they had sold their first RG to someone - bad marketing move methinks as they should have gave the impression that the sale of RG was a common day occurance and nothing to shout about.


Wasnt it to that bloke who does all supercars & stuff, he does that Lambo in EVO too, awwww whats his name :wall:

I think has something to do with VERTAR, the aqua gleam distributor

If I won the lotto I'd buy some, just to show that it wasnt as good as it's made out to be, sure its gona be good, but how much better than say Nattys or Pinnicle, or even Harly wax ????


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

So they've sold ONE tub of RG in the UK - wow, makes it all worthwhile then.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its now over 7K for a pot,

Pure gold costs £340 per ounce, Royale wax is almost 3 times that lol


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Whats pure gold?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

adamf said:


> Whats pure gold?


Not the stuff the chavs buy from Argos:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

adamf said:


> Whats pure gold?


http://www.chemicalelements.com/elements/au.html


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

That 25K paint job on the Meg's show car - He could of had it sprayed with pure gold and still got some change. Now that would of been original.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

adamf said:


> Whats pure gold?


he means gold, as in jewellery etc, not pure not mixed down to 9k ,24k etc


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Its now over 7K for a pot,
> QUOTE]
> 
> Being the gentleman i am i'll keep to my original quote of £6000 for a detail that will murder what a single pot of wax can achieve - whats a grand between detailers
> ...


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

182_blue said:


> he means gold, as in jewellery etc, not pure not mixed down to 9k ,24k etc


LOL! thought it was another Zymol "wonder" glaze. LOL! :thumb:

It's been a long day


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Jace said:


> Wasnt it to that bloke who does all supercars & stuff, he does that Lambo in EVO too, awwww whats his name :wall:
> 
> I think has something to do with VERTAR, the aqua gleam distributor
> 
> If I won the lotto I'd buy some, just to show that it wasnt as good as it's made out to be, sure its gona be good, but how much better than say Nattys or Pinnicle, or even Harly wax ????


Check his site - may well "do" Ferraris et al but last time I looked he'd left mud in the arches of 2 cars on the site - schoolboy error if you're charging top top end money for detailing work IMHO

Vertar are a Z distributor based in Surrey and also sell filters.

Jury's still out for me on Zymol - I still can't forgive HD-C for the state of my bonnet a few weeks ago (allowing for user error etc etc)


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Check his site - may well "do" Ferraris et al but last time I looked he'd left mud in the arches of 2 cars on the site - schoolboy error if you're charging top top end money for detailing work IMHO
> 
> Vertar are a Z distributor based in Surrey and also sell filters.
> 
> Jury's still out for me on Zymol - I still can't forgive HD-C for the state of my bonnet a few weeks ago (allowing for user error etc etc)


Did you ever get round to trying both the waxes mate? Carbon vs Destiny - noticable difference at all?


----------



## biggary (Feb 6, 2006)

joe i am useing vintage £1500 a tub and i find its the best i ve used.not being funney here but i paid £1800 for my 1st ever new car in my life.and i want the very best for it,cant afford rg but if i could i would buy it no probs. every froum you read say its hipe sales talk etc but any who has tried likes it. all these people who slag it off if they had the cash would be one of the first to go out and buy it what i did is to buy the sample kit at £176 this will last me 3yrs


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Razor said:


> Did you ever get round to trying both the waxes mate? Carbon vs Destiny - noticable difference at all?


We did a thread on it Mark - will dig it out but.....

As far as durability's concerned, Carbon is IMHO no better or worse than any of other carnuabas I use. It's a nice wax, leaves a good deep shine and on the Vectra beaded marginally better driving in rain at motorway speed than the Collinite IW on the other half of my bonnet - very subjective and probably not one to try at home kids - watching water droplets beading in heavy rain on the M1 ain't big or clever - in fact it's dangerously obsessive 

Destiny & HD-C - jury's still out; I'm waiting for warmer weather to try it again.

Field Glaze - my favourite QD yet :thumb:

As for how they compare back to back hmmmm - I may try some on the Vectra now it's back from the repairer and due a full rotary session this weekend - then no doubt it'll pi$$ down and hey presto products tested


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

biggary said:


> joe i am useing vintage £1500 a tub and i find its the best i ve used.not being funney here but i paid £1800 for my 1st ever new car in my life.and i want the very best for it,cant afford rg but if i could i would buy it no probs. every froum you read say its hipe sales talk etc but any who has tried likes it. all these people who slag it off if they had the cash would be one of the first to go out and buy it what i did is to buy the sample kit at £176 this will last me 3yrs


Very true I see what your saying but is this vintage £1680 better than a £20 tub of P21s or something. People being able to afford or not afford isn't the topic here. Btw it's £1700 incl VAT.

The sample kit sounds a good idea but most of the people I know who have bought it spead it really thick and run out after a few goes.
Their cheeky now though because they've removed vintage from the sample kit. Although it is cheaper at £130.


----------



## biggary (Feb 6, 2006)

adamf i really think it is imo have tried ps21 and not that impressed.i know what you are saying about the price and people being able to afford it, maybe its just me but if you break it down over a couple yrs its not that much more also its refilled for life so hopefully you would not have to buy anymore ?? i was lucky the guy showed me hoe to apply it and you only do have to use a finger full ,its like any wax putting loads wont make it stick to your paintwork its just putting on top of itself


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

biggary said:


> adamf i really think it is imo have tried ps21 and not that impressed.i know what you are saying about the price and people being able to afford it, maybe its just me but if you break it down over a couple yrs its not that much more also its refilled for life so hopefully you would not have to buy anymore ?? i was lucky the guy showed me hoe to apply it and you only do have to use a finger full ,its like any wax putting loads wont make it stick to your paintwork its just putting on top of itself


I'm quite surprised that you can say 'really think it is imo have tried ps21 and not that impressed' and actually keep a straight face  - I've tried destiny, atlantique and vintage and with the exception of vintage; P21S beats them hands down. Vintage however, has amazing glass like qualities with a depth of shine that is superior to P21S but its _not_ that superior.

Unfortunately we have tried a great many waxes and we lost the adolescent 'fanboy' some time back - take off those blinkers and try some waxes and you will be suitable impressed. TBH you probably have not even tried P21S.


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

well. I called zymol a few weeks back. I must check out the zymol site once a week ( a guy can dream). Anyway I told them the type of car i had and the colour and they said the best wax would be a yellow glaze. this would only cost £65 or so. I was just about to order and the guy added "you will also need" long story short it all came to over £120! cleaner and feeder and so on. so I said no. I will have to save, but once i get the set I will post some pics. as for the royal glase. It may not be as good as some of the others that are on offer. I would lway speak to them first. After all its a lot of money. Check out http://www.zdouk.com/


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The question is which 'polish', not which 'wax'


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Razor said:


> Here is a excerpt from their public news articles:
> 
> _
> The first person in the UK to purchase this exclusive product is Dave Bowerman, who owns car valeting company Sports Car Protection, which specialises in detailing sports and prestigious marques. Dave is quite used to his customers demanding the very best in terms of products and service. Having used Zymöl products for the last 5 years on his clients' and his own cars, Dave had heard about the launch of Royale™ in the UK and was quick to arrange a sample_
> ...


This guy you mention is a forum member. Dave Zymol user name. We should all chip in £1 and ask for a mini sample, then test it out against something else! :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

At the end of the day though its all about the "Prep" 

Poor prep wont make the best wax look any good, but good prep will make a medium wax look better. :thumb: 

I did my missus Corsa yesterday with a mix of Menzerma/Nattys Blue & I was taken back by the finish, it was as good if not better than my Golf  



my 2p


----------



## biggary (Feb 6, 2006)

razor how dare you tell me that i have not tried ps21 i have two tubs of the stuff i also have zaino and your menzena fmj polish11 and intensive poilsh i ve spent something in the region of £1500 on wax polish cloths a pc and vac&blow etc etc


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Easy chaps 

"the best" is a mighty subjective subject and 99% of *any* result is the preparation before the wax. I've managed to get excellent results using other cheaper products and TBH the Z stuff I have isn't all that pricey when you compare it with others out there. Sure, some of their waxes are silly money and frankly I'd rather spend the money on taking my Daughter to Disney than a pot of wax but each to their own.

As at now, for me, on the 205, HD-C's the "best" paint cleaner I have - by that I mean gives the deepest wettest glossiest shine. WG gives the glossiest look for a sealant but so too can EX-P or NXT.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

biggary said:


> razor how dare you tell me that i have not tried ps21 i have two tubs of the stuff i also have zaino and your menzena fmj polish11 and intensive poilsh i ve spent something in the region of £1500 on wax polish cloths a pc and vac&blow etc etc


How dare yourself Mr Pompous. :lol:

Why would you have two tubs if you were never impressed by it? 

Anyway, please show a couple of photies as Vintage et al do look brill and would be nice to see the work of a regular zymol user.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I read something in todays "NEWS OF THE WORLD" about some bloke who had 2 tubs of the stuff & charged *£4800*. for a "61 STAGE" detail which takes 2 weeks 

Maybe Mr Pompy should post a pic up of his car & we can have post all about it, maybe called "The Zymol Challange" & we can get Danny Baker to hoast it, just like the old Daz adverts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Jace said:


> I read something in todays "NEWS OF THE WORLD" about some bloke who had 2 tubs of the stuff & charged *£4800*. for a "61 STAGE" detail which takes 2 weeks
> 
> Maybe Mr Pompy should post a pic up of his car & we can have post all about it, maybe called "The Zymol Challange" & we can get Danny Baker to hoast it, just like the old Daz adverts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or perhaps even a video of the process and I'll commission Craig Charles (Takeshi Castle Fame) to do the voiceover. :lol:


----------



## biggary (Feb 6, 2006)

no wonder mr razor likes ps21 saying that he sell it !!!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Fair enough but then again I don't sell *P21S* and I love it as do many others here


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Jace said:


> I read something in todays "NEWS OF THE WORLD" about some bloke who had 2 tubs of the stuff & charged *£4800*. for a "61 STAGE" detail which takes 2 weeks
> 
> Maybe Mr Pompy should post a pic up of his car & we can have post all about it, maybe called "The Zymol Challange" & we can get Danny Baker to hoast it, just like the old Daz adverts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's Paul Dalton from Miracle Detail - www.miracledetail.co.uk. A couple of his old clients are now my clients

Ben


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

biggary said:


> no wonder mr razor likes ps21 saying that he sell it !!!


I also used to sell Zymol stuff, dont get me wrong its good but in my opinion it is certainly not the best. Not by a long shot. Vintage is pretty brill though, never tried RG. Anyhoo, the economics behind it does not make sense in terms of cost of blend - a 34% Carnauba Wax costs 42.00 but a 60%+ Carunauba wax costs £5000 (crystal case + once per year refills not withstanding)? You are basically paying for a brand name - a bit like paying 300 quid for a decent pair of hugo boss jeans or 6 quid from George @ ASDA.

And you know what? There is absolutely nothing wrong paying for a brand name as we all do it. So if you like Zymol (assuming you actually have any) then thats absolutely fine too - its a decent range of waxes and polishes steeped in a prestigious history. However, please do not confuse 'brand marketing' with being the best otherwise you will end up making a fool of yourself when you spout such nonsense on a forum such as this.

So where are these photos then?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Agree Zymol may be fantastic but your paying 3 times the price of gold for one of the cheapest commodities in the world!!!

Caranuba wax is dirt, dirt cheap so why pay 10,000 times the price?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

So Zymol can laugh at you and make huge sums of money at your expense!  As the pros on here say, the finish relies on the prep work, so a £13 tub of wax is more than OK for 99.9% of us if the paint is properly prepped.


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

The Vintage and Royale are refilled when empty. No limited number of refills. I think they may change there mind if you were sending it back every week.:lol: 

Trust me I know :thumb: :thumb: 

Vintage comes in a 22oz tub £1852.00
Royale 44oz tub £7118.00

When I get the Royale I will be happy for a couple of you guys to have a sample :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Prestige why do you think they charge so much for something that costs pennies to make?


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

interesting question...anyone got a reference chart to show what percentage carnauba each wax contains? 

i mean, if say nattys is 25% carnauba and zymol vintage is 34% i can guaruntee you I'll just spitshine 2 coats of nattys!!

if i had Zymol vintage I'd have to get it bloody insured as a single non electrical/furniture item worth over £1500 it wouldn't be covered by my home insurance!!!


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Prestige why do you think they charge so much for something that costs pennies to make?


oooh ooh i know!!! because some people are too stupid to realise!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I think its 70% mate


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I think its 70% mate


vintage? or RG? or nattys?:doublesho


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

THe most exoensive one, Royale I think


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

andburg said:



> interesting question...anyone got a reference chart to show what percentage carnauba each wax contains?
> 
> i mean, if say nattys is 25% carnauba and zymol vintage is 34% i can guaruntee you I'll just spitshine 2 coats of nattys!!
> 
> if i had Zymol vintage I'd have to get it bloody insured as a single non electrical/furniture item worth over £1500 it wouldn't be covered by my home insurance!!!


From memory so could be wrong:

Creame 33, Carbon 37, Titanium 37+Hardening Agents/or 51% (cant remember - but Titanium was my fave for a long time), Ital 47, Concours 47% (but higher percentage of white carnauba), Destiny 51%, Atlantique 60% and Vintage = 61% Carnauba. RG apparently contains 70% Carnauba. Which is a feat of engineering in itself.

Mark


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

PRESTIGE DETAILING said:


> The Vintage and Royale are refilled when empty. No limited number of refills. I think they may change there mind if you were sending it back every week.:lol:
> 
> Trust me I know :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> ...


Sounds good Simon, have Zymol 'made you' yet?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I think its 70% mate


The Guys that make the Pinnacle stuff( sorry i cant remember which company) told me that Souveran is 40% carnauba and anything over that and it starts getting to hard to work with.

The one thing i do find funny is Zymol are the only company to actively advertise the amount of Carnauba in a wax.

But is it 70% of the finished product thats "pure" carnauba?
Or as i believe, 70% of the total amount of carnauba used is pure, the rest is "even" cheaper?


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> The Guys that make the Pinnacle stuff( sorry i cant remember which company) told me that Souveran is 40% carnauba and anything over that and it starts getting to hard to work with.
> 
> The one thing i do find funny is Zymol are the only company to actively advertise the amount of Carnauba in a wax.
> 
> ...


No - Destiny and upwards are pure white carnauba so that 100% white carnauba by volume. Ital(90Y/10W), Titanium(80Y/20W) & Concours *(90W/10Y)* is a Yellow/White mix. Everything else like Carbon and Japon is Yellow carnauba.

Just to clarify:

RG is 70% Carnauba Wax. 100% of that Carnauba Wax is Brazilian White.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Razor said:


> No - Destiny and upwards are pure white carnauba so that 100% white carnauba by volume. Ital(90Y/10W), Titanium(80Y/20W) & Concours *(90W/10Y)* is a Yellow/White mix. Everything else like Carbon and Japon is Yellow carnauba.
> 
> Just to clarify:
> 
> RG is 70% Carnauba Wax. 100% of that Carnauba Wax is Brazilian White.


Gotcha:thumb:

But at what percentage does it become too hard to work with??


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Prestige why do you think they charge so much for something that costs pennies to make?


Brazo it works for me and my customers. And at the end of the day thats all I care about.


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

To give you an idea the Royale will more than pay for its self with 20 cars.:wall: 

So every car after this is pure profit. Now who is stupid andburg ???


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Where theres a market eh


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

PRESTIGE DETAILING said:


> To give you an idea the Royale will more than pay for its self with 20 cars.:wall:
> 
> So every car after this is pure profit. Now who is stupid andburg ???


the people who'll pay you that much to use it......


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

I've looked at this mathematically and in terms of carnauba content, titanium is the best value at £1/% of carnauba, now im going to look into the other brand and do a full report but at the moment the cost of white carnauba waxes is huge compared to the yellow especially as 95% of the time you'll never see the difference.

Titanium:

Price	Carnauba	white	yellow	Total W	Total Y	£ / %

£67.00	67.0%	20.0%	80.0%	13.4%	53.6%	£1.00


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

Brazo said:


> ^^Where theres a market eh


 

Please remember I don't go around saying it is the best wax in the world and is good value.

But I have also got alot of the other products that you guys use.

Some of the people I deal with can and do earn more in 5 minutes than alot of people can make in a month. So it pays to get someone to do the work for them.

I have yet to find anything which can match Vintage and Royale. Not that I have not been very impressed with some much cheaper products. One of my customers has a valeting firm and many other businesses and still gets me in to do his cars.:thumb:


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

fair play to you mate, if the people with too much money are prepared to pay then by all means let them, i understand where you are coming from and you're probably right being white carnauba vintage and royale are probably the best waxes in the world but for people who dont have the entire bank account of a small country at their disposal they are terrible value for money. and simply not worth the extra outlay over say natty's blue or souverain


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

andburg said:


> the people who'll pay you that much to use it......


Wake up

Why clean your own car when at the cost say £10,000

When they can get a pro in who will do a much better job and cost only a few hurdred?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

PRESTIGE DETAILING said:


> Please remember I don't go around saying it is the best wax in the world and is good value.
> 
> But I have also got alot of the other products that you guys use.
> 
> ...


Some very valid points:thumb:


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

andburg said:


> fair play to you mate, if the people with too much money are prepared to pay then by all means let them, i understand where you are coming from and you're probably right being white carnauba vintage and royale are probably the best waxes in the world but for people who dont have the entire bank account of a small country at their disposal they are terrible value for money. and simply not worth the extra outlay over say natty's blue or souverain


Totally agree. :thumb: :thumb:

And this is what this site is about getting the best out everyday people.:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i would say if people want to pay that then let them, its only same as designer clothes /watches etc etc, and im guessing we all like the odd nice name here and there, just as long as we know the truth about waxes etc then its fine ;-)


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

The other part is I am car enthusiast like most people on here so it helps feed that side of things aswell    

Do also get to drive them from time to time. :devil:


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

PRESTIGE DETAILING said:


> Wake up
> 
> Why clean your own car when at the cost say £10,000
> 
> When they can get a pro in who will do a much better job and cost only a few hurdred?


the point is that it wont cost them £0000's to do it, these people dont have to do any work to make that money they employ others to make the money for them, in fact they have very little to do with the general running of the company, them taking a day off would harly affect anything at all, they decide where the company is going and act as a spokesperson but tend to do very little else, i mean look at richard branson, would the entirity of virgin stop making profit if he stopped working for a day? No, in fact he spends weeks flying round the world in a balloon and not a blip on the financial radar for virgin 

but yeh u're righ why should they they have so much money its no longer worth anything in real world terms.

I've looekd at the figures again for titanium and I'd entered the wrong % of carnauba so its not quite as good value as it originally looked byt given its 20% white and only 7p / % more than carbon its still the best value zymol wax.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Wouldn't mind a free sample 

Prestige, how greatly does the royale differ from the likes of pinnacle and harly wax etc??


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

andburg said:


> the point is that it wont cost them £0000's to do it, these people dont have to do any work to make that money they employ others to make the money for them, in fact they have very little to do with the general running of the company, them taking a day off would harly affect anything at all, they decide where the company is going and act as a spokesperson but tend to do very little else, i mean look at richard branson, would the entirity of virgin stop making profit if he stopped working for a day? No, in fact he spends weeks flying round the world in a balloon and not a blip on the financial radar for virgin
> 
> but yeh u're righ why should they they have so much money its no longer worth anything in real world terms.
> 
> I've looekd at the figures again for titanium and I'd entered the wrong % of carnauba so its not quite as good value as it originally looked byt given its 20% white and only 7p / % more than carbon its still the best value zymol wax.


At the end of the day its hard work and much easier to pay someone who knows that bit more and will get better results.


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

MickCTR said:


> Wouldn't mind a free sample
> 
> Prestige, how greatly does the royale differ from the likes of pinnacle and harly wax etc??


Don't have the Royale yet. Should be getting it in the next month or 2.
I have seen a few cars with it on and the finish is amazing. Makes the Vintage seem a bit dull.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

perhaps you could sort us some samples from you yearly allocation LOL


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats just it though, 5 quid is virtually nothing to me and for someone with millions 5000 quid is nothing to them. 

Even better, why buy RG but get a professional to apply it that will cost them sub 500 quid. Jeez, they probably make 500 quid in the time it takes from the to pickup the phone and ask for Simon's services anyway. 

I also do not agree with the comment made about 'they probably do not involve themselves with the running of the company' - personally I suspect (like me) they will be involved at every single instance as thats why they are millionaires (or close to it) to begin with. They sure as hell did not make their millions by letting someone else run the company. Thats the other thing, even if they dont run the company any more thats only because they are probably now looking at a different way to make money - this is the way these sort of people actually think. They have 1M, they want 2M, they then make 2M so they want 4M and so on - after a while it becomes a game. 

So I think Simon's comment about it will cost them a lot more to do it themselves then to employ someone else to do is a very valid one. There are a lot more people out there than you would think so I guess Simon's business and others in his game are very sought after and very busy.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

PRESTIGE DETAILING said:


> When I get the Royale I will be happy for a couple of you guys to have a sample :thumb:


:doublesho :doublesho PM sent mate!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im second LOL


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nah mate - you asked first; I'll stand in line 

As for how the wealthy make their money, it varies. They can either kick a ball around (and that's *not* an argument to be started in this thread!), be born into money (not their choice, some of us just get lucky), excel in their chosen profession (fair play) or maybe get lucky with the markets (again fair play).

In my experience (and Johnny knows the sort of people I deal with on a regular basis), the wealthy get that way by being f***ing clever with their money and not chucking it away stupidly - sure there are exceptions but to the owner of a £500,000 car (and yes I deal with that sort of person regularly) paying anyone, regardless of what product they use, £hundreds to detail their car is what they do - remember, they will usually see the finished result which, again regardless of product used, is the result of a lot of hard work and technique to produce a customer-satisfying result.

Remember also that the pro's here have to detail for a living - for most of us it's somewhat different.

The comparison to designer clothing is spot on IMHO - your money, your choice. Some of us buy labels (I used to before I had a mortgage etc) whereas some stick with decent clothes which look no different but cost hundreds less - wish my missus realised that with her desire to buy a pair of shoes for £300-odd - apparently they call them **** me shoes - which is exactly what I said when she told me what they cost............


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Think it may also be time to lock this one too chaps - excellent debating!


----------

